# Alternative Monk Weapons



## Samloyal23 (Feb 16, 2012)

Okay, the standard monk weapons are based on items developed in China and Japan, but what if you want monks with a different flavour? Are there any good alternatives to use instead of kamas, sianghams, and nunchakus if your campaign's monks aren't meant to look like Oriental?


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 16, 2012)

The problems is that Monks _are_ oriental.

Given that those oriental Monks weapons are originally agricultural tools turned into improvised weapons, you may want to think of something equivalent for a western-themed Monk:

- handaxe*/hatchet
- scythe*
- sickle*
- hoe
- spade/shovel
- pitchfork
- billhook
- handsaw

Of course also the quarterstaff, which is not strictly oriental. Some of these (*) you already have in the core, while you may want to model the others starting from some existing similar weapons and consider if their shape can grant them some special manouver (trip, disarm, sunder, reach etc.).

You may want to check the historic accuracy of some of these... just in case some may be too modern.


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Feb 16, 2012)

Knee, foot, elbow, maybe a headbutt.  Doesn't always have to be hands =)


----------



## kitcik (Feb 16, 2012)

It would not be in any way overpowered to simply let the monk choose one weapon (or maybe one melee, one thrown) to treat as a special monk weapon. Even exotic weapons would be fine.

Just throw out the list and let them pick.


----------



## Oryan77 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of the typical nunchakus wielding, sai throwing, spin-kicking Monk. 

I recently made a Monk and I found the Temple Sword really fit what I visioned my Monk to be like.

Unfortunately, there is no artwork in the D&D books for a Temple Sword. But based off the description, it sounds cool looking. It even sounds like it could be arabic looking. Plus, the Monk gets the Temple Sword without needing the Exotic Weapon feat.

*Edit, sorry, I'm getting my 3.5 & PF games mixed up. The Temple Sword is from PF, but maybe your DM is willing to allow it if you were interested in it.


----------



## Ashtagon (Feb 16, 2012)

Oryan77 said:


> I'm not a big fan of the typical nunchakus wielding, sai throwing, spin-kicking Monk.
> 
> I recently made a Monk and I found the Temple Sword really fit what I visioned my Monk to be like.
> 
> ...




You mean one of these?


----------



## Oryan77 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ashtagon said:


> You mean one of these?




Yeah, I wish Paizo had an illustration of one. I love looking at the weapon artwork.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 16, 2012)

If you follow the link to the database in my sig, you'll see there are some rules for expanding a given Monk's list of weapons via feats.

I don't recall which threads got posted I that database or not, but here is a a HR I use from time-to-time:




Dannyalcatraz said:


> One tweek I've used on occasion is to make Monk's weapon selections reflect real-world martial arts styles a bit more.  I've posted it a few times here on ENWorld:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Samloyal23 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm think any melee weapon with a maximum damage of 8 hp or less is good for a flurry, preferably a light weapon with a good crit...  Are there any good exotic weapons beyond those in the PH?


----------



## kitcik (Feb 17, 2012)

Samloyal23 said:


> I'm think any melee weapon with a maximum damage of 8 hp or less is good for a flurry, preferably a light weapon with a good crit... Are there any good exotic weapons beyond those in the PH?




Kusari Gama - the best if you can get it as a monk weapon: light, threatens adjacent and at reach


----------



## Samloyal23 (Feb 18, 2012)

kitcik said:


> Kusari Gama - the best if you can get it as a monk weapon: light, threatens adjacent and at reach




Always wanted to buy one of those for real just because they look so damned cool...


----------



## Samloyal23 (Feb 26, 2012)

Is there a definitive list of finessable weapons out there, especially exotic ones? Anything online with good pictures?


----------



## Dandu (Feb 26, 2012)

Samloyal23 said:


> Always wanted to buy one of those for real just because they look so damned cool...




You'll poke your eye out, kid.


----------



## Sekhmet (Feb 27, 2012)

The Shaolin occasionally used twin hook swords. You can use them as two, one handed weapons at close range, or connect them and swing out to 10 feet with no real change in the fighting style. Bam, Bam, Sweep.
Really cool to watch, too. I didn't see it coming at all.


----------



## Sekhmet (Feb 27, 2012)

Ew, double post.


----------



## jcbdragon (Mar 13, 2012)

kitcik said:


> It would not be in any way overpowered to simply let the monk choose one weapon (or maybe one melee, one thrown) to treat as a special monk weapon. Even exotic weapons would be fine.
> 
> Just throw out the list and let them pick.





Agreed, to a point.  Part of the advantage of a fighter is that he can use any weapon, while other classes can't.  So while I don't favor letting a monk just pick up any weapon and learn to use it, I'd have no problem with a particular monastic order that "traded off" permissible weapons.  So you might have a monk that was allowed to learn to use a spear, but was forbidden to learn tuifa.

If you're the DM, you can make whatever changes you feel are appropriate -- just give an "in campaign" reason for it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 13, 2012)

Dandu said:


> You'll poke your eye out, kid.




I was unaware that Red Ryder made Kusarigamas!


----------



## Samloyal23 (Mar 13, 2012)

jcbdragon said:


> Agreed, to a point.  Part of the advantage of a fighter is that he can use any weapon, while other classes can't.  So while I don't favor letting a monk just pick up any weapon and learn to use it, I'd have no problem with a particular monastic order that "traded off" permissible weapons.  So you might have a monk that was allowed to learn to use a spear, but was forbidden to learn tuifa.
> 
> If you're the DM, you can make whatever changes you feel are appropriate -- just give an "in campaign" reason for it.




I would say have a limited set of 3-4 different weapons that can all be used with monk abilities, but let the player decide which ones are used in his style. That said, I would require at least two of them to be standard "light" weapons, things that are small and wielded with one hand, and no more than one large weapon like a spear or bastard sword...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 14, 2012)

See post #8.


----------



## Samloyal23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> See post #8.




Entirely reasonable...

Is there a good source for exotic weapons online? Something beyond the usual oriental weapons, maybe some African or Aborigine gear?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 14, 2012)

You mean digital/electronic? Not that I know of.

However, I can recommend the Diagram Group's Weapon Encyclopedia for raw historical info and (oddly) Palladium's _Compendium of Weapons, Armor and Castles_.

The niftiest thing about Palladium's book is that weapon stats are presented in such a way s to be either directly useable or translatable into most RPG systems.  It also contains a metric ton of weapons from which to choose.


----------



## Celebrim (Mar 14, 2012)

kama - western equivalent is a hand axe or sickle
nunchaku - western equivalent is light flail
quarterstaff - quarterstaff is the western equivalent
sai - There is no direct western equivalent, but a dagger is probably a reasonable comparison.  Main gauche is used in a similar way, but is usually paired with a rapier rather than a second dagger.
siangham - No direct western comparison

Probably the closest D&D analogue is the Druid weapon list: club, dagger, dart, quarterstaff, scimitar, sickle, shortspear, sling, and spear.   Drop scimitar for a hand axe or falx, as it should be in the first place (its a place holder for the depricated Khopesh, which itself was a place holder for ancient Gaelic falx and derived weapons), and you'll have a reasonably good list.  

Personally I hate monks, and my advice would be drop Monk for Fighter, and add a feat tree for Monk style fighting - flurry of blows, superior unarmed attack damage, etc.


----------

